
Ask HN: How to define ranges for user hierarchy - jeffolsen
I have an app where users are scored based on the quality of their contributions.<p>I want to create logic to make sure top contributors only receive content from other top contributors within a certain range. So a user can contribute to anyone below them, but can only contribute above them within a range.<p>My plan is to allow users to only have access to contribute to other users whose score is no more than their own plus X.<p>I&#x27;m not sure how to determine what X is, which essentially creates a range of how much higher in ranking they can contribute towards.<p>Are there any models or examples similar to this?
======
rcfox
Perhaps have X = the standard deviation of the scores?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation)

